# MS Excel 2003 / Outlook 2007 SendMail Error?!?!



## MexTechGuy25 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi.
I've installed Outlook 2007 & Word 2007 with Excel 2003, PowerPoint 2003.
Its on a system running WinXP Pro SP2 w/ Latest updates.
Issue: Outlook 2007 is up and running.
While in a Excel Spreadsheet. When I go to File-> Send To-> Mail Recipient ( As Attachment ).
It does not make a Outgoing Mail window to send out with the file as an attachment.

Instead.A warning error box pops up and says. 
"General Mail Failure. Quit Microsoft Excel, Restart the mail system, and try again." See Picture Attached.

I saw that there is an Add-In for Excel 2003 or Outlook 2007 just need an exact one.

Thank you to all who see this and help.


----------

